# no one huh



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

Seems like no one here knows much about live bearers. Going frm the non response to anyones threads that is. Or is it more due to the chat room? I have noticed message****** that add chat rooms start ignoring the forums. Sad but true usually. 
I do hope that isnt the case here as my only means to the net is my phone and i dont like chatting anyhow. .... 
Sure would be nice to start getting some input here though!! Feel realy badly for the lady who had the guppy that wont drop her babies!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The forums have been slow lately due to storm sandy, many people were without electricity and now even though they got it back they are probably cleaning up and have no time for dealing with the internet. So please give it time. Even chat has been real slow. Plus the fact when a livebearer cant drop her fry, there really isn't much you can do.


----------



## Miss Vicky (Jul 6, 2012)

You posted your thread about fancy guppies last night, give it a little time before you complain. 

Also, putting guppies with cichlids is a recipe for disaster and is very cruel, IMO. Especially considering with those ridiculous fins, the males in particular can't swim well at all, nevermind swim well enough to get away from an aggressive cichlid.


----------



## sandi (Nov 8, 2012)

TLC said:


> Seems like no one here knows much about live bearers. Going frm the non response to anyones threads that is. Or is it more due to the chat room? I have noticed message****** that add chat rooms start ignoring the forums. Sad but true usually.
> I do hope that isnt the case here as my only means to the net is my phone and i dont like chatting anyhow. ....
> Sure would be nice to start getting some input here though!! Feel realy badly for the lady who had the guppy that wont drop her babies!


Wish I could help, just registered today, not a word of wisdom flying my way either x


----------



## Fishy Bob (Oct 22, 2012)

I understand people dont respond to everything,but i dont think everytime somebody see's a page they HAVE to give all their advice or say that they know nothing which does not help anything. I dont see why you would even get the slightest bit upset when this is a place for people to offer help. Nobody here does this for a living (not that i know of anyways) so if help is provided that is great, if not then its not.


----------

